# Is algae control bad for my tank?



## c4talys7 (Sep 7, 2010)

I have just started cycling my tank so I could give my two Betta a good home. I have Anacharis that I hope will take root soon and am doing the shrimp cycle method. This 14gal tank has to sit on my desk by my window so the few hours of sunlight my room gets in the morning hits the tank. I have yet to turn the light on as well.

My question is, if I add Tetra Algae Control to my cycling tank and continue to add it with every water change and every time I top off the tank (this will be in a pre-treated jug of course) will this have any negative effects on my plants, tank, and fish (when they go in)? I really don't have to have a nasty looking tank to look at. If I have to I could partially close my curtains to reduce some of the light going into my tank by a fair amount (not including the hood light)

So if you guys have any suggestions that would be awesome


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Most of the algae-cide type products are generally bad and not recommended to use....long and short term effect on the tank, fish, invert, plants and the environment....if you have algae problems it is best to find the root cause and fix it...like the direct sunlight....

Algae and live plants compete for the same things in the tank....light and nutrients-you have to find the balance so the plants out compete the algae

Not all algae is bad....it is normal and expected to have some algae in the tank...it can be a good sign of healthy water in some cases...any container of water that has light and nutrients will get algae of some type, however, since this is a closed system we as the hobbyist have to keep it under control with weekly algae cleaning from the viewing walls, decorations and plant leaves...you also don't want to remove all the algae...some algae can be beneficial and soften edges and help make the tank look more natural.....algae on the back wall or non-viewing wall is a great place for microorganism to colonize and the Betta will graze on them......

The best method of algae control is the hobbyist from regular water changes, manual removal and balance of light and nutrients.....adding chemical that are not needed that can be harmful to the environment is never a good idea....in my opinion.....especially when other methods will work that are environmentally friendly....


----------



## c4talys7 (Sep 7, 2010)

Ok thank you! I have a few bunches of healthy Anachairs in there already so I might add a couple more. 

Something I am concerned about is putting a plant near the heater. If I do this would it have negative effects on the heater or plant? Like if the leaves are touching it? I have this weird fear that the plant will burn and stick to the heater.

But thank you for your help! I was just about to send my boyfriend out for algae control. I'll send him for plants instead


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I have never had any issues with plants and heaters and I have plants massed around some of my heater and moss growing on some too...never seen any burns....


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

c4talys7 said:


> Ok thank you! I have a few bunches of healthy Anachairs in there already so I might add a couple more.
> 
> Something I am concerned about is putting a plant near the heater. If I do this would it have negative effects on the heater or plant? Like if the leaves are touching it? I have this weird fear that the plant will burn and stick to the heater.
> 
> But thank you for your help! I was just about to send my boyfriend out for algae control. I'll send him for plants instead


Just wanted to say that you got EXCELLENT advice from OFL - she REALLY knows her stuff!!!! 

AND, that is one STUNNING betta you have there!!!!


----------

